# Kingsbarns Unaff SJ - worth a trip or not?



## Jnhuk (3 January 2014)

Just wondering if worth heading the hour and half to Kingsbarns for their unaff SJ. 

What is the venue like and are the SJ courses decent for the class height? Is the warm-up reasonable size?  Is it full of whizzy ponies and kids or tends to be quieter? Is it easy to find as don't really know the area?

I hate busy warm-ups and tbh have a little hang-up about them but  I keep telling myself that it would be good to get some SJ done over the winter although I hate SJ. Trying to dredge up some enthusiasm to get the supposedly grey hippo currently in my field, spruced up and go somewhere for a jump. 

Thanks for reading and hopefully replying!


----------



## Daytona (3 January 2014)

I thought that place was closing down after the owner was accused of neglect..?? Thought it had gone bust..? I'd not go there purely due to the stories I've heard about the state of some of the horses, and the state of one a friend bought from there.


----------



## measles (3 January 2014)

The unaff SJ can vary hugely both in terms of how busy it is and how the tracks are built. Sometimes there is a BS course builder for unaff and sometimes the teenage liveries build it. The classes are never busy - say, more than 10 - but the large indoor warmup can be full of teenagers in baby blue accessories, and once I sighted someone competing in a "onsie"... You might be best advised to go to a BS amateur show there or at SNEC which had classes starting at 70cms to be sure of a good outing for you and your horse. That said we go fairly often as it is local to us but we go prepared!


----------



## Kallibear (4 January 2014)

Go to SNEC. Better facilities,  warm up and always a well built course.  Plus itself closer.


----------



## Jnhuk (4 January 2014)

Daytona said:



			I thought that place was closing down after the owner was accused of neglect..?? Thought it had gone bust..? I'd not go there purely due to the stories I've heard about the state of some of the horses, and the state of one a friend bought from there.
		
Click to expand...

Had heard few years ago it was with the receivers but they must be running as they are advertising their classes. Not local so not heard much about the neglect issue I am afraid and can understand why you wouldn't to support it.




measles said:



			The unaff SJ can vary hugely both in terms of how busy it is and how the tracks are built. Sometimes there is a BS course builder for unaff and sometimes the teenage liveries build it. The classes are never busy - say, more than 10 - but the large indoor warmup can be full of teenagers in baby blue accessories, and once I sighted someone competing in a "onsie"... You might be best advised to go to a BS amateur show there or at SNEC which had classes starting at 70cms to be sure of a good outing for you and your horse. That said we go fairly often as it is local to us but we go prepared!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Measles, that was I was afraid of! Have done the BS shows at SNEC and with being an ARC member do jump there so was looking to go elsewhere and see different jumps/fillers. Rowallan is such a trek from here to jump one or two rounds and I hate their warm-up. The last time I went all the SJ that whack the fences up in the warm-up and always cut you up. It means if wasn't for a certain ex SJ friend I probably would not have jumped at all in the warm-up without her help. I never can make the SNEC schooling nights because of work so been looking for somewhere local that does schooling courses on a Thursday. So far West Kype is the only one but once again it is just under two hours from here. 



Kallibear said:



			Go to SNEC. Better facilities,  warm up and always a well built course.  Plus itself closer.
		
Click to expand...

Do go to SNEC  for lessons as well as ARC events often and done a few BS shows. Lovely venue but  was hoping to go to somewhere with different jumps/fillers.

Thinking might hire a local arena tomorrow instead now.


----------



## measles (4 January 2014)

Your last comment was the best option I fear.


----------



## Jingleballs (4 January 2014)

In a word no - and I'm pretty local to it.

Like a chimps tea party the last time I went - some of the behavior that was tolerated from the young liveries was disgusting!

I'll never go back there again.


----------



## Jnhuk (4 January 2014)

Thanks guys. Going local for a school tomorrow then hopeful Snec next weekend


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (5 January 2014)

Fascinated cos was thinking of taking kids to jump-and me to do unaff dressage-but have had strong reservations about the place since the court action and don't like what I am hearing  here either.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (5 January 2014)

such a shame, all that money into that place and now look at it :/


----------



## debserofe (23 January 2014)

Need to look at who now runs Kingsbarns and where they were before (and still own - I believe) Westerdeanhead.  Then look at other unsuccessful court cases for neglect, mis-selling, etc.  Someone always gets the blame - people who work there, the owners (liveries).  Everyone who knows her, knows who is in charge and not to cross her - she has a very good lawyer!!   She prefers to have young liveries because they are easier to manipulate and don't ask awkward questions, such as why has my horse not got any hay, feed, etc., plus they have parents (usually non-horsey) who just pay up to keep young Abigail, or whatever their name is, happy!!  I believe in Karma and hope and pray that one day she will get whats coming to her so no more horses have to suffer by her own hand, or under instruction to others, or otherwise!

I went once to support a friend and the place was minging (good old Fife word).  I would not give her the money by going there - stick to SNEC.


----------



## TwixMum (8 February 2014)

Agree have only been ro BS shows there but the place is a mess, liveries were all over the place shouting and v rude. I only go if I have too. Its such a shame as it was a beautiful place but it's just a tip now don't think rubbish ever gets emptied and I wouldn't dare venture into the loos. They really need to smarten the place up and look after it before ir does fall apart.


----------



## Zeb93 (11 February 2014)

debserofe said:



			Need to look at who now runs Kingsbarns and where they were before (and still own - I believe) Westerdeanhead.
		
Click to expand...

Westerdeanhead is in new hands now and much improving!


----------



## debserofe (18 March 2014)

I recently heard that and that the new owners are lovey and very professional


----------



## smokey (8 November 2014)

debserofe said:



			Need to look at who now runs Kingsbarns and where they were before (and still own - I believe) Westerdeanhead.  Then look at other unsuccessful court cases for neglect, mis-selling, etc.  Someone always gets the blame - people who work there, the owners (liveries).  Everyone who knows her, knows who is in charge and not to cross her - she has a very good lawyer!!   She prefers to have young liveries because they are easier to manipulate and don't ask awkward questions, such as why has my horse not got any hay, feed, etc., plus they have parents (usually non-horsey) who just pay up to keep young Abigail, or whatever their name is, happy!!  I believe in Karma and hope and pray that one day she will get whats coming to her so no more horses have to suffer by her own hand, or under instruction to others, or otherwise!

I went once to support a friend and the place was minging (good old Fife word).  I would not give her the money by going there - stick to SNEC.
		
Click to expand...


I've just started a new thread re the owner, hopefully she wont get away with this horrific treatment of horses much longer. I have seen some disgusting pics of animals dead and dying on her land. All covered up and lied about :'( I hope everyone boycotts KB until JK is gone, hopefully to jail.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (8 November 2014)

seen some odd photos allegedly from KB on FB the last few days.


----------



## smokey (8 November 2014)

There have apparently been several cases of horses dying and being left to rot . Awful!


----------



## TPO (8 November 2014)

I can't comprehend why anyone goes there, uses the venue and/or does anything that puts money her way.

It's shameful


----------



## smokey (9 November 2014)

Zeb93 said:



			Westerdeanhead is in new hands now and much improving!
		
Click to expand...

Still owned by JK, and rented out. She has been known to move horses up there when an inspection of KB is imminent. She seems to always know when that's happening.  Some of the pics on the fb page beggar belief. Pics of Nala a year ago, as a happy healthy family pony, then that horrendous video of her dying.


----------



## TPO (9 November 2014)

Full page article in the Sunday Mail about what's going on including pics of Nala dying &#128532;


----------

